# Moviga Swiss Chronotech Chronometre Automatic



## Ncres (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi. I just came across this automatic watch and am curious if anyone has details or info on this brand and model. It is a Moviga Chronotech Automatic. Top of case tests to be at least 14k gold. Runs.


----------



## Ncres (Jan 3, 2014)

I would like to post some pics but am unable to figure out how....on an ipad.....


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Ncres said:


> I would like to post some pics but am unable to figure out how....on an ipad.....


The first step is to download the free Photobucket app.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ncres said:


> I would like to post some pics but am unable to figure out how....on an ipad.....


I use an i pad , tapatalk is ideal easy to use to get pics on


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

You have to upload your images to an image hosting service like photobucket.com and then post the photo's URL between







tags.

Good luck!

Regards

Tomcat


----------

